# Free Fishing Guide Service



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

I am considering starting a service to take newbies & seniors fishing for free. Let me know what the posse thinks.......PEACE OUT


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Seniors? 

Shooter fits the bill.

Dat ol' man could use more than a few pointers on yak fishin'.


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

sweet! Now only if I was a few decades older . . . 

Sounds like I may need to take you up on your offer.


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

*Fishing guide*

I'd definetely fit the bill as a newbie to yak fishing. I would be interested in learning.


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

OK..Oki & Big Red, we are planning a trip for this weekend coming, not sure if it will be Fri of Sat nite but we will be out there & will post particulars soon. For guide service just show up, we do the rest...Must have your own yak & gear for now...that will possibly change for Spring. I have an extra Redfish 14 available as a loaner on a first come basis but I have to know 24 hrs. in advance
Anyone who wants to contact me with questions or concerns feel free to @ (Cell)757-619-0179 or (Home)757-965-3090..Galen Owen aka TugCapn.....PEACE OUT.


----------



## Erie Warrior (Aug 5, 2007)

I think that would be a wonderful service. I have been visiting this site for a few months now, and am currently saving for my first kayak. It's taken some time, but I'm startign to get the hang of fishing here.


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

What about the legitimate kayak fishing businesses, who have to make a living, and pay for insurance, licenses, supplies, etc.

THere is a difference in just going fishing with the Posse, and calling you self a Guide Service. I know this will get me some heat, but as a Professional Guide, try to see it from our angle.


----------



## Centralpafish (Jul 5, 2007)

*Good Point*

Ruthless makes a good point. Some people make a living or supplement their income by providing just such a service as your offering free of charge. In fact I've been in contact with RDT, HJ's and Tommy Farmer about casting lessons. I'm willing to pay someone to teach me how to cast/surf fish properly. Just my $.02 Philly Jack


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

PM sent.


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

ruthless said:


> What about the legitimate kayak fishing businesses, who have to make a living, and pay for insurance, licenses, supplies, etc.
> 
> THere is a difference in just going fishing with the Posse, and calling you self a Guide Service. I know this will get me some heat, but as a Professional Guide, try to see it from our angle.


Point Taken Cory. You make your money taking people fishing, your just a little version of a charter boat captain.

I am making nothing introducing people into our sport and they are catching the fish. This is all about, making friends & getting together to have fun and catch fish.....NOT MONEY. If I am wrong for doing this, then so be it.....PEACE OUT


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

Hey Tug,

Newbie here!! Only 1 trip on a yak before. I think w/ a 1 month old right now, I'm done w/ a big trip until next year. But if you're doing this next year, I'd definitely love to meet you. Thanks for this offer and for all your great reports!!

Thanks,
Chump


----------



## valazybeachbum (Jul 24, 2007)

tug your a good man for helping newbies to the sport of kayak fishing... if i would put my beer or fishing pole down sat night ..i would shook your hand


----------



## Grommet (May 16, 2005)

You get what you pay for, I reckon....


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

Grommet said:


> You get what you pay for, I reckon....


What do you mean Grommet, since these guys don't pay nothing......I offer nothing


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

TugCapn said:


> Point Taken Cory. You make your money taking people fishing, your just a little version of a charter boat captain.
> 
> I am making nothing introducing people into our sport and they are catching the fish. This is all about, making friends & getting together to have fun and catch fish.....NOT MONEY. If I am wrong for doing this, then so be it.....PEACE OUT


I would not call it wrong, maybe unfair. You would not want me offering to operate your tug for free. I applaud your effort and enthusiam to promte the sport. You are a welcome addition to TKAA and the sport.


----------



## Grommet (May 16, 2005)

TugCapn said:


> What do you mean Grommet, since these guys don't pay nothing......I offer nothing




Dude. Relax.


----------



## Grommet (May 16, 2005)

TugCapn said:


> If I am wrong for doing this, then so be it.....


Reminds me of a scene from The Sopranos. Tony and Paulie are talking to Johnny Sacks and someone on a wharf. 

Tony finishes talking. Sacks turns to his cohort and says something like, "See, he jsut told me to f**k off and go to H*ll, but it sounded pretty didn't it?"

Just by saying it's a guide service, Galen, you make it a bone of contention, and potentially take clients, money, food from Cory and the other Guides. Not a sole in the world complained when you said you were taking some friends out to the 757, and hoped to make some new ones. See the difference?


----------



## vinnie302 (Nov 4, 2007)

Tug,

If you build it, they will come.

I'm glad there are people like Tug out there looking to just show people a good time and catch fish. With everything costing so much these days it's a blessing. 

Business is business whether you call it a business or not. The game is trying to get customers and keep them and it just so happens Tug can offer a cheaper price and afford to; it's up to the other guides to beat his service. If you offer a better service for possibly a little more money then people will call on you. Nothing in this world is given to you so you can't ask people to back down. In fact you should expect competition and it can be good for business.

I offer to fix people's computers all of the time but you don't see Best Buy trying to shut me down. 

All in all, just relax, Tug isn't running a monopoly on the Kayak fishing Guide business I think you all will be alright


----------



## red_fish (Jul 22, 2007)

vinnie302 said:


> Tug,
> 
> If you build it, they will come.
> 
> ...


i agree:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::--|


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

vinnie302 said:


> I offer to fix people's computers all of the time but you don't see Best Buy trying to shut me down


We probably dont see you in front of Best Buy offering to fix computers ether.


----------



## Centralpafish (Jul 5, 2007)

*stickin' to m guns*

It may just be a matter of semantics but being a guide and being a buddy willing to help a newbee learn how to enjoy the sport are two different things in my mind. To me being a guide means being a professional and professionals get paid for what they do. A buddy helps a newbee learn just because he's a nice guy. Tug you're a really nice guy to offer your assistance but......

Me, I'm still looking for a professional to teach me the finer points. Again, just my .02 Philly Jack


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Haven't had time to sort through much of this man drama today and, unfortunately, still don't. Before anyone decides to post on here again tonight, just remember.....

*Here are the two big rules on Pierandsurf.com: 
1) No commercial advertising or spamming. While you can discuss products or services, do not post links to the sites of retailers or competing sites. 

2) Don't be a jerk.*



"Choose your next words wisely."


----------

